# DF: PRIDE Rules With Elbows Are Expected To Be Implemented In OneFC



## Clark Kent (Jul 19, 2011)

*PRIDE Rules With Elbows Are Expected To Be Implemented In OneFC
By snakerattle79 - 07-19-2011 09:32 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

PRIDE Rules With Elbows Are Expected To Be Implemented In OneFC | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

In the growing discussions within the MMA community of Lay N Prayers dominating the sport by just cruising their way to decisions and in effect makes it a boring fight, new Singapore based MMA promotion OneFC might be able to change that and gives the excitement hungry fans what they needed. MMA writer Anton Tabuena explains the unfinalized rules.

Modified Rules:

As for the rule-set to be implemented, the plan is to host a slight mix of PRIDE and UFC (Unified) rules.

The 3 points rule, where a fighter can

Read More...


----------

